# Tools for publishing to Twitter on a schedule?



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Curious if any tool like this exists. There is a vpsBoard Twitter account (@vpsBoard) that I manage that I link to noteworthy discussions, but lately have been lacking. Was wondering if there was a tool available that I could use to publish to Twitter, but also have the option of doing so in scheduled intervals?

Namely, I don't want to do a once a day thing where I post multiple threads at once. I'd like to be able to just submit them to a queue and have them published throughout the day.

It'd also come in handy for DailyServerDeals as I see the next offer in the queue and thus will know the URL of said offer. I could set it up so everyday at noon it posts the link to Twitter for DailyServerDeals (@DailyServer) and I don't have to be around at noon to actually do it.

Any ideas?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 14, 2013)

https://www.socialoomph.com/ they have a free version (pro version also includes Facebook, LinkedIn, and additional features).  I've used them for  a couple of years.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 14, 2013)

Hootsuite should do this. You should probably hook the twitter API into dailyserverdeals and have it publish at the same time.


----------



## wdq (Oct 14, 2013)

I've had a lot of luck with TwitterFeed in the past. If you have a RSS feed setup with DailyServerDeals it can automatically post a link/title to Twitter from that feed.

http://twitterfeed.com/


----------



## ihatetonyy (Oct 14, 2013)

Buffer: http://bufferapp.com/

There are also Twitter apps on most platforms that have Buffer integration.


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

Did anyone tried some of the suggested tools? Does any tool allow to filter content? Don't want to get everything posted on twitter.


----------



## noen (Oct 23, 2013)

@peterw, I've been using Twitterfeed.com since '09, with great success.. But, I post everything in my RSS feed to Twitter..
But, I guess you can set up a filter in something like Yahoo Pipes, and then use that new RSS feed with Twitterfeed..


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 25, 2013)

Hootsuite is what buycpanel uses, I'd look into that.


----------



## WhizzWr (Oct 27, 2013)

I think "Buffer" (http://bufferapp.com) is made for such purpose. Most input are to be done on its browser extension, though.


If I recall it correctly it has pretty decent Tweet scheduling feature.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 27, 2013)

WhizzWr said:


> I think "Buffer"


Social Scheduling Tool Buffer Gets Hacked, Floods Twitter And Facebook With Weight Loss Spam.

Check your account and disable access.


----------



## WhizzWr (Nov 3, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Social Scheduling Tool Buffer Gets Hacked, Floods Twitter And Facebook With Weight Loss Spam.
> 
> Check your account and disable access.


Yeah, I've got the notification mail about that hack incident, Buffers said only a minority of users got hacked.

Fortunately, it seems I'm not one of those minority of users.

I appreciate your giving heads-up to other user though. I agree this incident needs to be mentioned.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm, I think Tweetdeck also had the functionality of scheduled posting last I checked...


----------



## Patrick (Nov 3, 2013)

http://twuffer.com

If dailyserverdeals has a RSS feed then you can just use http://twitterfeed.com


----------

